# How to keep your chi's teeth clean??



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone
I would like some advice on what is the best way to keep your chi's teeth clean.
I have read numerous opinions on the internet and spoken to my vet about this. 
My vet suggested giving bones but I have also read that bones could be dangerous. 
I routinely brush my dogs' teeth but there is still a tartar/plaque build up especially on the rear molars. I can take them in for a dental scale and polish at the Vet but the vet also advised that this is not a longterm solution as you do not want your precious baby going under anaesthetic every year. 
I have read that a lot of people swear by the raw food diet to keep your dogs teeth clean but I am not sure if this is only because they feed raw bones as well...
I would like to hear from fellow chi owners what your experiences have been and what you have found the best way forward for your chi's.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I have tried so many teeth cleaning products and overal, I would recommend this-
http://www.viovet.co.uk/Tropiclean_...Vh0afHouHfXBG63RQp7opkhtkYQ8xxF3D_hoC0LPw_wcB

It's like a gel and you just apply it to the teeth and it gets rid of tartar and plaque build up. There is also a mouth spray that does the same thing it encourages the dog to lick its teeth which mixed with the solution you have sprayed into the mouth removes the plaque.
I've tried dentasticks instead of bones but I think they are best for just freshening breath because they didn't remove anything from my dogs teeth.
I've also tried an additive that you put in their water that meant to keep the teeth clean and I liked that as it was quick and easy.
Brushing with a pet toothpaste and brush would probably be most effective although millie won't let me do it so I have to force her, so I use other products too so her dental health is the best it can be.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Feeding raw keeps teeth clean for lots of reasons. First there is the physical action of chomping on bones, sinew and flesh, that is what a dogs teeth are designed for. Secondly it is a low carb diet, so there is no sugar present to convert into plaque. Thirdly, it keeps the dogs saliva at the correct pH, which also helps to keep teeth clean. Fourthly, a raw fed dog is a healthy dog with a well developed immune system, so is less likely to suffer from dental disease. Lastly there are enzymes in raw meat that help to keep teeth clean too. (Tripe is best for this)
Raw bones are not dangerous at all. Cooked bones should be avoided, even ones sold in pet shops. They are too hard, can splinter and cause impactions/blockages.
Having said all that, my dogs teeth are far from perfect, despite eating a fully raw diet including bones and large pieces that they have to chew. I add ascophyllum nodosum (the same seaweed used in Plaque Off) and brush with coconut oil. I use colloidal silver as well if the gums look inflamed.
Sometimes bad teeth are just hereditary, Harley and Delilah have both lost incisors already, he is 4 and a half and she is only three.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Onyx used to have pretty nasty teeth until I started brushing every day and giving a dental bone about twice a week. This is just what works for us. I brush with Petzlife gel and find it to be very effective. I used to feed raw but I've found dental chews to be much safer and more effective for her personally. She is a very tough chewer so anything she chews must be a bit soft, otherwise she will chip her teeth due to her chewing with all her strength. She's been known to get pieces off of big beef marrow bones! No more for her, not even chicken bones as she had an instance with those too.

Despite eating a diet that consists mainly of kibble and some premade raw, her teeth are now damn near perfect and she's 8 years old :nhappy3: Every time I take her to the vet they're amazed by her teeth and like using her as an example of why dental care matters.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I brush Cuddles's teeth every day, and she eats raw meat  . She didn't really have too much plaque on her teeth when we began raw, but now they're spotless . I've seen a huge improvement in our other dogs' teeth, as well.
I haven't really had too many issues with bones with our dogs. 

This is the toothpaste I use, after reading so many good things about it:
C E T Oral Hygiene Kit for Dogs Cats | eBay


----------

